# Be a kid again



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 12, 2020)

Just got this bad ass back together last week, the other kids on the block are shaking


----------



## nick tures (Oct 12, 2020)

wow very nice !!


----------



## cbustapeck (Oct 14, 2020)

Great color combo.


----------

